# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  Ermeni Açılımı'nın ardındaki büyük oyunlar

## bozok

*ERMENİ AüILIMI’NIN ARDINDAKI BüYüK OYUNLAR*



29.01.2010 

Azerbaycan Türkiye ile Ermenistan arasında imzalanan protokolü başından beri endişeyle izliyor. Cumhurbaşkanı İlham Aliyev için en büyük sorun anlaşmada Dağlık Karabağ konusunun yer almaması.

Türkiye’de Yeni Rejim iktidarının bu konudaki hassasiyetsizliği Azerbaycan’ın Türkiye’den hızla uzaklaşmasına neden oluyor.

Türkiye'nin Erdoğan'ın kaprislerinden dolayı bu yıl katılmadığı Davos Dünya Ekonomik Forumu çerçevesinde İlham Aliyev Türkiye’ye olan talebini şöyle dillendirdi:

*“Azerbaycan Emindir ki, Ermenistan terefinden işğal edilen torpaqlar, o cümleden Dağlıq Qarabağ azad edilmeyene qeder Türkiye protokolları ratifikasiya etmeyecek”.*

Aliyev, diplomatik bir üslup ile Türkiye’yi son kez uyarıyor, Karabağ olmadan size Ermenistan ile sınırınızın açılamasına asla izin vermeyiz, bunu engellemek için elimizden geleni yaparız, demeye getiriyor.

İs işten geçtikten, yani protokol imzalandıktan sonra Türkiye Azerbaycan’ın da baskısı üzerine Ermenistan’a dolaylı ve dolaysız yollardan Karabağ konusunu iletmeye calıştı. Sonuç olarak Ermenistan, Türkiye ile yapılan protokollerden imzasını çekme yetkisi verecek bir yasa çıkarmaya hazırlanıyor. Sorun, Karabağ’ın protokol dışında tutulmasına rağmen Türkiye tarafınca gündeme getirilmesi.

Teknik açıdan bakıldığında Ermeniler’e hak vermek gerekiyor. Protokol bir kere imzalanmış. Türkiye’den imzalanan bu protokole uyması ya da vazgeçmesi gerekiyor.

Bu arada Azerbaycan’ın Karabağ konusunda isteksiz hareket eden Türkiye’ye güveni tamamem tükenmiş durumda. Aliyev, Karabağ’ı kurtarmak için elindeki tüm kozları kullanarak Türkiye’ye baskı yapmakta kararlı.

Elindeki en büyük koz ise Nabucco Boru Hattı Projesi.

Azerbaycan Haydar Aliyev Vakfı’nin sitesinde (www.azerbaijan.az) yayımlanan bir habere göre İlhan Aliyev, Nabucco Boru Hattı Projesi esnasında Türkiye üzerinden yapılması öngörülen Azeri doğal gaz ve petrol ihracının başka bir güzergahtan yapılabileceğine işaret ediyor.

Aliyev Türkiye’ye şu sözlerle açıkça gözdağı veriyor:

_“Azerbaycan öz qazını dörd istiqametde ixrac ede biler: Türkiye, Gürcüstan, İran ve Rusiya. Biz bu istiqametlerin istenilen biri ile ixrac hecmini artıra da bilerik. “Qazprom” teklif ede bileceyimiz bütün hecmi almağı teklif edir. Nabucco gecikerse, biz tebii ki, Qazprom“a daha çox qaz satmalıyıq. Bu, tamamile aydındır”._

Aliyev, Gazprom’a, yani Rusya’ya daha fazla gaz satabiliriz; bu tamamen açıktır, diyor. Türkiye’yi uyarıyor.

Karabağ açısından bakıldığında Azerbaycan’a da hak vermek gerekiyor.

Süreçte aslında önemli olan Rusya ve AB/ABD’nin rolü.

Aliyev, Türkiye’ye yeni güzergah tehdidinde bulunurken belki de farkına varmadan Rusya’nın gerçek amacını gözler önüne seriyor.

Rusya, Ermeni Açılımı’nda Türkiye’yi destekliyormuş gibi görünse de aslında Azerbaycan ile Türkiye’in arasını bozarak Nabucco boru hattının kendi ülkesi üzerinden geçmesini hedefliyor. Gürcistan üzerinden Türkiye’nin Akdeniz kıyılarına taşıyan Bakü-Tiflis-Ceyhan Petrol Boru hattından sonra Nabucco Projesi Rusya’yı AB’ye karşı daha güçsüz bir duruma sokacaktır.

*Rusya’nın amacı,* 
• AB’ye karşı konumunu güçlendirmek ve 
• Gürcistan’ın NATO üyeliğini engellemek.

Bilindiği gibi Nabucco boru hattının bir kısmının Gürcistan üzerinden geçmesi öngörülüyor. Rusya bunu engellemek ve Gazprom'un Avrupa pazarında elini güçlendirmek için boru hattını güney kıyılarından, Karadeniz altından geçirerek, doğrudan Bulgaristan'a ulaştırmak istiyor.

*AB ve ABD’nin amacı öncelikle* 
• güzergahı İran’dan uzak tutmak,
• Gürcistan’ın NATO üyesi olmasını sağlamak ve
• Nabucco’nun şu anki güzergahına alternatif olarak Ermenistan üzerinden geçecek yeni bir boru hattı için ortam yaratmak.

Bu ortam Türkiye-Ermenistan ilişkilerinin düzelmesine ve iki ülke arasındaki sınır kapısının açılmasına bağlı. Güzergahın Ermenistan üzerinden geçmesi halinde Gürcistan Rusya’ya rağmen NATO üyesi olacak ve Rusya AB ve ABD’ye karşı güçsüz duruma düşecektir.

AB ve ABD’nin Türkiye’yi kendi güçlerini muhafaza etmek için istediği gibi kullandığı ortada. Rusya ise arabuluculuk yapıyormuş gibi görünse de Türk-Ermeni yakınlaşmasına izin vermeyecektir.

Yeni Türk Rejimi’nin Ermeni açılımı, Kürt açılımı gibi fiyaskoyla sonuçlanacaktır.


*Atilla Coşkun*
Odatv.com

----------

